

The Internet Connectome project: Attempting to predict latency between IPs - lamblinp
http://iconnect.iro.umontreal.ca/

======
lamblinp
Hi, I'm one of the researchers involved in that project, I'll do my best to
answer your questions. A few preliminary points:

\- Using the Java technology, with its inconveniences, was necessary to have
access to ICMP ping from the browser.

\- The applet is digitally signed by the University of Montreal, and its
source is available at [https://github.com/lisa-
lab/pings/](https://github.com/lisa-lab/pings/).

\- The data collected from the applet will be made publicly and freely
available to all.

\- This research project is part of the Ubisoft / NSERC industrial chair on
Artificial Intelligence at the DIRO, Université de Montréal.

